#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Μεταλλικά >  > > >  >  >  Συνδέσεις στα άκρα κεφαλοδοκών και κατασκευαστικά προβλήματα

## SMBD

---

----------


## Pappos

Εγώ κάνω την δεύτερη αλλά με διπλά γωνιακά και κοχλίες. Άρα αυτό με την πλάκα σύνδεσης του αντιανεμίου δεν με ενοχλεί. 

Η πρώτη εφεκτή αλλά δεν θα έβαζα τις ενισχύσεις.

Στην τρίτη τα UPN τα βάζω πλάτη-πλάτη και όχι έτσι όπως τα βλέπω στο σχήμα. Ακόμα στην τρίτη περίπτωση το θέμα περιπλέκεται γιατί έχεις σύνθετη διατομή με πλάκες.

Επίσης ανεβάζω τις μετωπικές δοκούς όσο μπορώ (και μου το επιτρέπει ο κανονισμός με τις αποστάσεις, έτσι ώστε να μπορώ να βγάλω τα κάθετα αντιανέμια χωρίς πρόβλημα).

Αυτά από εμένα.

----------


## Pappos

> άρα κάνεις άρθρωση)


Και φυσικά κάνω άρθρωση. Είναι old time classic περίπτωση άρθρωσης.

Θα ανεβάσω σχέδιο να δεις τα κάθετα αντιανέμια (είναι μεγάλο πρόβλημα γενικά οι συνδέσεις στος σιδηρές, έχει διπλή δουλειά μετά) και να δεις πως κάνω τις συνδέσεις. Είναι γενικά πρόβλημα, μέχρι να τις βγάλω όπως έπρεπε έκανα πολλές δοκιμές. Μόνο η πλάκα σύνδεσης μου πήρε πόσο χρονό, (δεν μιλάμε για τους ελέγχους και τις αποστάσεις κοχλιών κ.τ.λ.)

----------


## Pappos

Λοιπόν. Στην πρώτη περίπτωση η ενίσχυση μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί για λεπίδα σύνδεσης. 
Στν δεύτερη περίπτωση από κάτω βάζει κανονικά πλάκα και κάνεις την σύνδεση.
Στην τρίτη το ίδιο.
Σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις που θα χρησιμοποιήσεις μετωπικές δοκούς θα αντιμετωπίζεις προβλήματα της σύνδεσης των κάθετων αντιανεμίων.

Οι συνδέσεις λοιπόν οι παραπάνω είναι αποδεκτές αλλά δημιουργούν τα προβλήματα που ανέφερα και τον τρόπο αντιμετώπισης.

Στο τελευταίο σχήμα αν θέλεις ανέβασε την σύνδεση πιο πάνω. Αλλιώς μια χαρά την έκανες.

Θα επανέλθω με θέμα σύνδεσης πλάκας με κοιλοδοκό.

----------


## Pappos

Αποκατάσταση που ακριβώς ? Στην μετωπική δοκό ? Και εν πάση περιπτώσει το πρόβλημα πως θέλετε αλλιώς να το λύσετε ? 
Δηλαδή γιατί δεν πηγαίνει κάτω από την μετωπική δοκό η πλάκα για να γίνει η σύνδεση ? Υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα ???

Αυτό με την αποκατάσταση της μετωπική δοκού δεν γίνεται. Εάν κατάλαβα σωστά.

----------


## Pappos

Λοιπόν ναι, η μετωπική δοκός είναι η "κεφαλοδοκός". 
Μα δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα με τις πλάκες σύνδεσης. Τα είπα και παραπάνω. Μπορείς κάτω από την μετωπική δοκό να βάλεις την πλάκα σύνδεσης με τα κάθετα αντιανέμια. Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω που είναι το πρόβλημα. Στην πρώτη περίπτωση είπα καλύτερα όχι ενισχύσεις. Στην περίπτωση ενισχύσεων την χρησιμοποιείς για πλάκα σύνδεσης. (Αυξάνεις πάχος πλάκας)
Στην δεύτερη περίπτωση βάζεις κάτω από την μετωπική δοκό την πλάκα ένωσης όπως και στην τρίτη περίπτωση. Που ακριβώς είναι το πρόβλημα ?

----------


## Pappos

Η εργοταξιακή συγκόλληση πρέπει να αποφεύγεται όσο το δυνατόν περισσότερο. Ειδικά σε συνδέσεις είναι αμαρτία. (Επιπρόσθετες τάσεις στα μέλη λόγω της συγκόλλησης, ποιότητα συγκόλλησης, κ.α.)



H photo είναι από

*Joints in Steel Construction: Simple Connections*

The British Constructional Steelwork Association Limited,
The Steel Construction Institute

Publication Number: P212 
ISBN 1 85942 072 9

----------



----------


## plo

Αντιλαμβάνομαι rigid ότι για κάποιο λόγο δεν σου πολυαρέσει η ιδεά να σπρωχτούν λίγο τα υποστυλώματα για να χωρέσει η κεφαλοδοκός με τη λαπάτσα της (ίσως και να κάνω λάθος)  αλλά αναρωτιέμαι γιατί . Πριν γίνουν τα τελικά σφιξίματα πιστεύω πως μπορούν πολύ εύκολα να μετακινηθούν λιγάκι και το βρίσκω αρκετά λογικό και εύκολο.  Κατά τα άλλα προτιμώ αν πρόκειται να την κάνω αρθρωτή, την σύνδεση του spy1551 post #5. Αλλιώς αυτήν που περιγράφεις με λίγο σπρώξιμο.

----------


## Pappos

@dratsiox, μπορείς να μου πεις γιατί παρουσιάζεται το πρόβλημα και τι εννοεί ο Λάμπρος με "σπρώξιμο" ?

----------


## Pappos

Μα την λύση του abgr την είπα και εγώ παίδες. 

[...Στην πρώτη περίπτωση είπα καλύτερα όχι ενισχύσεις. Στην περίπτωση ενισχύσεων την χρησιμοποιείς για πλάκα σύνδεσης. (Αυξάνεις πάχος πλάκας)...] http://www.emichanikos.gr/showthread...ll=1#post14000

Αλλά και εδώ 

[...Λοιπόν. Στην πρώτη περίπτωση η ενίσχυση μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί για λεπίδα σύνδεσης. 
Στν δεύτερη περίπτωση από κάτω βάζει κανονικά πλάκα και κάνεις την σύνδεση...]

http://www.emichanikos.gr/showthread...ll=1#post13966

Και τελικά είχα πει πας και βάζεις από κάτω την μετωπική την πλάκα σύνδεσης. Δύο post λέω τα ίδια και τα ίδια απορώ γιατί δεν με καταλαβαίνεται...

----------


## Pappos

Δεν θέλει καμία περίπτωση σπρώξιμο. Καμία.
Εξηγώ. 

1. Υποστυλώματα
2. Μετωπικοί δοκοί
3. Πλάκα επάνω στο υποστύλωμα
4. Τοποθέτηση αντιανέμιων

----------


## Pappos

Και οι πλάκες να υπάρχουν επάνω στην κορυφή του υποστυλώματος πάλι δεν κάνεις σπρώξιμο. Το πολύ-πολύ φτιάχνεις το πλαίσιο κουστούμι και το βιδώνεις μετά στα αγκύρια.
Αλλά και πάλι το μόνο σίγουρο είναι ότι δεν το κάνεις με σπρώξιμο. Εφόσων τα αντιανέμια πάνε κάτω από την μετωπική δοκό δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Δένει καθαρά η μετωπική δοκός πρώτα στο ένα και μετά στο άλλο υποστύλωμα. Αν υπάρχει πρόβλημα δένεται όλο το πλαίσιο με τα αντιανέμια κουστούμι.

Δεν γίνεται σπρώξιμο. Καμία σιδερά κατασκευή δεν γίνεται με σπρώξιμο !!! Είναι όλα μετρημένα και κομμένα στο mm. Ειδικά στην β περίπτωση βάζεις από κάτω το αντιανέμιο και τέλος. 'Η υπάρχει η πλάκα για το αντιανέμιο από το εργοστάσιο επάνω στο υποστύλωμα και μετά έρχεται το αντιανέμιο και βιδώνει στην πλάκα κανονικά.

Το μόνο σίγουρο είναι ότι δεν υπάρχει και δεν γίνεται με σπρώξιμο. 

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Pappos

Ξέρω ότι έχουν αέρα *mkalliou*. Αλλά σπρώξιμο δεν. Πως το λένε. Όλες οι περιπτώσεις του rigid γίνονται χωρίς σπρώξιμο.

----------


## Pappos

Μπορώ να πω πολλές τέτοιες σειρές. Ήθελα να τονίσω ότι δεν γίνεται με σρώξιμο. Έγραψα μετά και άλλο post. Λέει για άλλη σειρά. Έχω πολλές σειρές στο να γίνει χωρίς σπρώξιμο !!!
Γίνεται χωρίς σπρώξιμο όλες οι περιπτώσεις. 

Και τέλος ναι, δεν κάνω τέτοιες τεχνικές στις σιδηρές.

----------


## plo

Θα μπορούσε μια τέτοια μορφή σύνδεσης να λύσει το πρόβλημα (εάν υπάρχει πρόβλημα) της τοποθέτησης της κεφαλοδοκού χωρίς τη μετακίνηση των υποστυλωμάτων; Την παραθέτω για συζήτηση.

----------


## brutagon

Όντως υπάρχουν διάφορα προβλήματα με τα δεσίματα στον κορμό του υποστυλώματος για διάφορους λόγους, αλλά ο κυριότερος είναι τα stiffeners στον κορμό του όπου αν έχουμε πάνω κάτω, δεν περνάει να βιδώσει ούτε ο κεφαλόδεσμος, ούτε το χιαστί. 

Αν έχουμε haunches, ο κεφαλόδεσμος περνάει άνετα γιατί τα stiffeners απέχουν αρκετά μεταξύ τους, αλλά αναγκαζόμαστε να βάλουμε πιο χαμηλά το χιαστί ή να τον δέσουμε με λεπίδα εγκάρσια στον κορμό (δε μου αρέσει καθόλου). 

Αν δεν έχουμε  haunches, τότε τα stiffeners είναι πολύ κοντά και ο κεφαλόδεσμος δεν περνάει ούτε με τράβηγμα των υποστυλωμάτων. Μία λύση είναι να κρατήσουμε το ένα από τα δύο stiffeners (κατά προτίμιση το θλιβόμενο) για να κάνουμε τη δουλειά μας. 

Γενικότερα όμως εγώ προτείνω να σκεφτούμε και τη λύση HEB για να μην έχουμε λεπίδες και κόντρα λεπίδες

----------


## Pappos

Σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις κουμπώνεται το πλαίσιο κουστούμι και τοποθετείται μετά στα αγκύρια.

----------


## ctsiap

Καλησπέρα στο Forum,

Είμαι νέος μηχανικός και αντιμετωπίζω το εξής πρόβλημα.

Έχω σύνδεση τέμνουσας* heb180* με_ Ipe180_ στον κορμό.
Το πρόγραμμα συνδέσεων μου βγάζει αλλαγή διατομής γωνιακού από leg 60x60x5 σε μικρότερη.
Το ίδιο πρόγραμμα δεν υποστηρίζει μικρότερες διατομές γωνιακών.

Ευχαριστώ

----------

